# Omega Targa Florio



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Noticed one on fleabay. Not seen one up these up for a long time pretty hard to find at all


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I never knew these existed. I really like the look of it. Something else to add to the list.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks in pretty good shape. Would be really cool to have one unused 

And don't mind my sentence in the first post I actually speak a little english lol, that's what I get for posting, watch a bit of TV, write a few more words, get beer, then finish a sentence

....


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't bid on that one its a fake (LOL), and I wouldn't want anyone to loose any money.......................... :hypocrite:


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

That is a pretty nice looking watch, not seen one before.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

James said:


> Looks in pretty good shape. Would be really cool to have one unused
> 
> And don't mind my sentence in the first post I actually speak a little english lol, that's what I get for posting, watch a bit of TV, write a few more words, get beer, then finish a sentence
> 
> ....


No probs sound good no prob you good sound ok what no prob.Bye :sleep1: :cheers: :wine:


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

They look great but the piggyback chrono module has always put me off getting one. If it goes wrong, it has to be sent back to Omega for the complete chrono module to be replaced.


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

Shoughie0 said:


> They look great but the piggyback chrono module has always put me off getting one. If it goes wrong, it has to be sent back to Omega for the complete chrono module to be replaced.


Ouch, sounds expensive


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Tag heuer made the Targa florio not Omega

that does not look like any Dynamic that was ever made... possible a poljot with a redial? (they did make dynamic lookylikes)

would not think about it unless movement photos were included.


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's a perfectly genuine Omega Dynamic Targa Floria.


----------



## scott laurie (Jul 27, 2009)

is the truth out there ?

real or fake ?

scottie


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

scott laurie said:


> is the truth out there ?
> 
> real or fake ?
> 
> scottie


Given that the initial post came from James, I'd be fairly confident that this is the real deal. He knows his stuff, though he hasn't seen the watch in question of course!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Real deal.

Nice rare piece...came with special packaging etc....

K


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Case ref. = ST 175.0311

Reference 5291.51.07

International collection 1999

Caliber number: 1138

"Name after the "Targa Florio" legendary oldtimers race held in Sicily during the early 19th. century and which started again in 1973 (reason why it was produced in a limited quantity of 1973 pieces)."

From the Omega website.

Later,

William


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

Nearly grabbed one of these myself a few months ago and wish I had now. I have the standard Dynamic Chrono but this is obviously that bit rarer. And to the doubters, as William_Wilson says you can find the details on the Omega website in the vintage section


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

well it went for Â£815 which put it out of reach for me, prices have gone up - saw one in Italy a couple of years ago for Â£500 but didn't know what it was and let it go. Quite a few of these have come up on ebay from japan. Might have to flip something to get the next one that turns up as I really like the dial.


----------



## tiffanyw (Mar 20, 2010)

The watch looks vintage. :thumbup:


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a proper classic looking watch, another for my ever extending list


----------



## carryondentist (Aug 5, 2009)

I sold mine for Â£350 a few years ago... how times change.


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats sweet looking watch


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

These things are still bothering me. Seen a couple others go, as high as sixteen hundred. Now there is another.

I took notice of something.

#1673 of 1973 pieces, serial number 56536773

#1847 of 1973 pieces. serial number 56572339

Piece #1847 is only 174 pieces later than #1673. But carries a serial number that is 35,566 later. Maybe there are actually 35 some odd thousand made and many duplicate Ltd. numbers, maybe there are 18-20 pieces each carrying the same Ltd Edition number?

So I have found reason not to search any further for one, the fact the serials are not in sequence with the limited edition numbers 

I tend to be picky over the weirdest things. Question is would that turn you off buying a limited edition numbered piece or would you not give a carp.


----------

